# Nothing to do with Spinning or weaving, Maybe dyeing? lol Does any one



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Needle felt? I have been watching videos and never thought it was as easy as it looks, is it? I have so much fiber and some I can't not really use for spinning going to use as a core filler. I just bought Santa's gift to me and waiting till they come in the mail. So has any one tried it or do you do it? really want to know. I think it would be a good new project. What do you all think


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw a needle felt video on Facebook and ordered the kit....everything I would need because I sure don't know what to get. The foam, needles and lots of locks. I just haven't done it, yet. The flower the poster did was so cute. If I can find the video, I will post it. It looks like fun to do and would be a nice new project.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

No time for a longer reply but will try to remember to respond - this is very big in our part of the world


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I have done simple needle felting. Making Christmas ornaments using cookie cutters as the pattern. Not difficult, just time consuming. I know people who have done wall hangings etc using the needle felting technique.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I've done a bit of needle felting. Took some classes and made a couple of dolls and a lion. One doll, an old man, was successful, the other, not so much. Her face isn't just right and I've given up trying to fix it. My lion did turn out pretty realistic but I needed a lot of help to figure out how to shape the wool. You think you know what an animal looks like until you try to sculpt one. That was the biggest challenge for me. 

These were all 2-day classes that lasted all day, but a lot of fun. I haven't had a chance to get back to it much this year but still want to.


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Needle felting is very easy - these are my first attempts (hopefully a picture has attached). The 'Rabbit' with the tall ears was my very first go, and his eyes didn't turn out, but the rest look more or less like the pictures in the book I used. I say give it a go - a little practice and you'll be making all sorts of fun things!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I took a class and wasn’t as happy with the characters we made, although it did teach me the principles of needle felting. What really caught my eye were “paintings” done with roving that I saw at several fiber festivals. They were really pretty.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

So much fun! You can start with small things. take a look: https://yandex.by/images/search?img_url=http://mediasubs.ru/group/uploads/ho/hobbi/image2/C00YTE4LT.jpg&_=1452252825591&p=4&text=felting&noreask=1&pos=141&rpt=simage&lr=157&rdpass=1&ncrnd=394


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have done more flat needlefelting. My daughter makes the three D critters. I have made vests, picture of a dog for a friend, bracelets, embellishing various things. Just remember, that needle is like a fish hook. It can easily stab you and it is hell to get out. Respect your needles..know where they are at all times. There are lots of needlefelted things to see on Pinterest including some instructions.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have made one needle felt owl. It was quick and easy. I use needle felting for eyes, nose, mouth etc. on my knitting. As for critters, there seems to be quite a few that are either free if you Google or simple enough you can figure it out once you have the technique.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Needle felt? I have been watching videos and never thought it was as easy as it looks, is it? I have so much fiber and some I can't not really use for spinning going to use as a core filler. I just bought Santa's gift to me and waiting till they come in the mail. So has any one tried it or do you do it? really want to know. I think it would be a good new project. What do you all think







This is the video I was talking about. I love how she did her flowers. Thought you might like to take a look.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Needle felting is fun, just time consuming. Pick a time to try it when you are not in a hurry


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I've done, I do it and teach it. It is as easy as it looks. Basically what you are doing is using the needle, which has little burrs on it,to tangle the wool into a shape you want it to be. You can create flat panels that can be used a s a picture, or the cover for a kindle or notebook, you can make beads and thread them to make jewellery, or you can be very ambitious and create sculptures. You can get handles for the needles and handles that will take multiple needles (useful if doing a large area). There are different sizes of needles, but I use a 'general purpose' one. I won't give you sizes, because they might be different your side of the Pond. One tip - keep a pack of band aids handy, especially when you first start, because you WILL stab yourself!! I've added some pics to give you an idea. The picture was done as an example for a class on needle felted panels. The mug hug was done by a student. The bracelet was another sample.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow some really pretty things. Thank you every one. I am watching everything I can pinterest and you tube, my needles come on Saturday but I want them to come from Santa so they will be wrapped and put under the tree. I know I do not know how I will do it. I do have some roving that needs to be spun so I will work on that and after Christmas I can play while on Vacation.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Watching...on my "to do list" :sm01:


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

My advice was going to be, stock up on Band Aids, you beat me to it!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

The lady who sells my yarn in Scotland is a needle felter. She gives workshops and her work is amazing


----------

